# Virtual Escape [MMO-VR Futurists Dystopia Rp]



## Coltshan000 (Jun 21, 2021)

Howdy, I'm Coltshan. And I'm looking for people to partake in a futuristic Dystopia rp, where the only way to escape the dull grey drudgery of the future's hyper capitalism is to find escape through highly advanced Virtual Reality technology. Where one can become any gender or anything when hooked up to the Nexus that connects everyone through an universal mmo. Inspired by things such as isekai, ready player one, sword art online, etc. A fine balance between smut and story, and can shift one way or the other depending on wants and needs.

PM me if interested. Can play here or on discord for group rp with friendly and welcoming folk.


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 1, 2021)

Coltshan000 said:


> Howdy, I'm Coltshan. And I'm looking for people to partake in a futuristic Dystopia rp, where the only way to escape the dull grey drudgery of the future's hyper capitalism is to find escape through highly advanced Virtual Reality technology. Where one can become any gender or anything when hooked up to the Nexus that connects everyone through an universal mmo. Inspired by things such as isekai, ready player one, sword art online, etc. A fine balance between smut and story, and can shift one way or the other depending on wants and needs.
> 
> PM me if interested. Can play here or on discord for group rp with friendly and welcoming folk.


I'd like to but I don't do well with roll place that had multiple people because I can never tell whose turn it is and when it is my turn sometimes people are waiting on me because I have other things I have to do or my phone dies but it does sound really interesting


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jul 11, 2022)

It's cool, 1x1 is fine


----------



## Julesfuller (Jul 13, 2022)

In that case I'd love to if it's still open


----------



## pyrotechnical (Jul 16, 2022)

Sounds cool


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jul 18, 2022)

Discord is Coltshan000#1967


----------

